# need recipe for fieldberry/mango wine



## lulu301 (Feb 21, 2009)

i wanted 2 make rasberry,blueberry,blackberry and mango wine. i would like 2 get a recipe if it was possible and maby a bit of a walk thru. im fairly new too this type of art that wine making is  thx in advance


----------

